# Zebralight H32 & H32w



## jak (Aug 31, 2014)

Zebralight has had a lot of activity lately, and now a welcoming addition to their line-up is the return of the CR123/16340 light. This looks to be the smallest Zebralight yet!

(Estimated shipping September 19.)

*H32 & H32w - $64
*






LED: Cree XM-L2 

Cool White (Nominal CCT 6300K)
Neutral White (Nominal CCT 4400K)
Light Output (runtimes)

High:

Cool White
 H1 480 Lm (PID, approx 1.4 hr)
 H2 262 Lm (1.6 hrs) / 108 Lm (4.1 hrs)

Neutral White
H1 446 Lm (PID, approx 1.4 hr)
H2 245 Lm (1.6 hrs) / 100 Lm (4.1 hrs)

Medium: 

Cool White
 M1 54 Lm (11 hrs)
 M2 24 Lm (26 hrs) / 9 Lm (70 hrs)

Neutral White
M1 50 Lm (11 hrs)
M2 22 Lm (26 hrs) / 8.5 Lm (70 hrs)

Low:

 L1 ~2.7 Lm (8 days)
 L2 ~0.4 Lm (38 days) / 0.05 Lm (2.5 months) / 0.01 Lm (3 months)

Beacon Strobe Mode:

0.2Hz Beacon at Low
0.2Hz Beacon at H1
4Hz Strobe at H1
19Hz Strobe at H1


If only they'd offer an SC32...


----------



## Swede74 (Aug 31, 2014)

It's almost too cute!


----------



## bmo (Aug 31, 2014)

Awesome. Was thinking of buying an H52w soon but may just get the H32w instead! Hard to believe how small it is. Hoping they release a floody version though. I'm liking the beam on my H600fw for a headlamp.


----------



## jak (Aug 31, 2014)

Swede74 said:


> It's almost too cute!


Haha!



bmo said:


> Hard to believe how small it is.


And if the H302 comes out, I bet it'd be about 1/4 inch (~6mm) shorter.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Sep 1, 2014)

Wow, they finally have pictures of it! I was beginning to give up on it even though I have been checking multiple times weekly on their page for well over a year now.


----------



## GeoBruin (Sep 1, 2014)

This is the one folks. I've been waiting on this light for what... 2 years? I own every AA powered H variant because I love the size, UI, and output but it means I have to carry AAs which are not part of my general setup. Now I can fully switch to primaries.

By the way, are those output numbers on primaries or lithium ion?


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 1, 2014)

Says Panasonic cr123A


----------



## Random Dan (Sep 1, 2014)

Interesting, but I think I'll stick with my Armytek Tiara C1w. Now if they ever come out with an H302d HCRI, then I may change my mind.


----------



## mobi (Sep 1, 2014)

Now, that's a light Zebra!


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 1, 2014)

It really does seem like ZebraLight is on a roll updating their line. Maybe they got some better manufacturing on-line or just got their time booked with a good factory and got a good shipment of LEDs from their vendors. Will we see the re-introduction of the S6330 sometime soon?


----------



## markr6 (Sep 1, 2014)

S6330, S5310 and Q50 all by Christmas 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## xed888 (Sep 3, 2014)

Does anyone know if IMR cells are needed for the H32 or would regular RCR16340 cells work? 

Any suggestions for what to buy?


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 3, 2014)

Regular should work just fine.
In normal temperature, the PID will throttle back the power consumption.
In environment where the PID will allow full power on H1 mode, it should be cold enough that you won't have to worry about your rcr16340 cell becoming too hot.

but the H32 is really meant for primaries.


----------



## xed888 (Sep 3, 2014)

Thnks Mike


----------



## jak (Sep 8, 2014)

The F (Frosted) version has been added to the Google Spreadsheet.
Expect the ability to pre-order by the end of the month.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Sep 9, 2014)

jak said:


> The F (Frosted) version has been added to the Google Spreadsheet.
> Expect the ability to pre-order by the end of the month.



Great! that's the one I am looking to get.


----------



## MichaelW (Sep 9, 2014)

Beacon of Light said:


> Great! that's the one I am looking to get.


Seconded.
Going from 175 lumens (H31Fw + DC Fix) to ~double [411 lumens minus PID] that is going to be nice.
And the best mode upgrade is H2, 225 lumens, for 1.5x as long as the H31Ffw.
And surprising that the H31 is 1.2 oz. Where is the beef? 33 vs 27 grams.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 9, 2014)

Tiny tiny tiny! I thought about this as a great backpacking light. But running on high, especially with PID, who knows when it will die. I guess you can tell with the indicator or when it kicks down to medium, but still a pretty short runtime. I guess it's easy to carry a spare battery though. But then why not just carry my H600 for ease and little extra weight and more output if necessary?

Talking myself in and out of it


----------



## callihan_44 (Sep 10, 2014)

I may pick one of these up when the frosted model comes out, I currently have an h51 and recently purchased an h52f . The flood version seems more usable when I compare the two back to back, I use them for backpacking, vehicle, and around the house.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Sep 10, 2014)

I find I prefer using the frosted models of all my Zebralights compared to the regular cool white versions. I will be waiting for the H32F


----------



## Random Dan (Sep 11, 2014)

markr6 said:


> Tiny tiny tiny! I thought about this as a great backpacking light. But running on high, especially with PID, who knows when it will die. I guess you can tell with the indicator or when it kicks down to medium, but still a pretty short runtime. I guess it's easy to carry a spare battery though. But then why not just carry my H600 for ease and little extra weight and more output if necessary?
> 
> Talking myself in and out of it


The last time I went backpacking (14 day trek) I took my Armytek Tiara C1 and a spare CR123. Never used the spare, only about half the capacity of the first battery. I find that when backpacking I almost never need more light than the 11lm low mode, so that probably helps.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 12, 2014)

Random Dan said:


> The last time I went backpacking (14 day trek) I took my Armytek Tiara C1 and a spare CR123. Never used the spare, only about half the capacity of the first battery. I find that when backpacking I almost never need more light than the 11lm low mode, so that probably helps.



That's always the case isn't it!? Same with food...I always come back with an entire days worth. But I guess you can call that being prepared. Especially with a batter that weighs next to nothing. With my H600w a 3400mAh cell is usually still above 60% or so, but mostly because I was playing around with the high mode lighting up the woods


----------



## RGB_LED (Sep 13, 2014)

Nice! This looks like a great size and what sticks out for me for the Neutral version is the 2nd H2 setting: 4hrs @ 100lmns and the M1 setting: 11hrs @ 50lmns. The sweet spot that provides a great balance of output vs. runtime.

I guess I haven't picked up a ZL headlamp for awhile now, my last two being an H52Fw and H600W II NW. So, I do hope they come out with an H32Fw though since I find a softer hotspot + side-spill better as it reduces the tunnel-vision effect.


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 13, 2014)

Got my H32w today and just used it for 5min. Threads on tailcap are really smooth and well lubed, tint is as expected, but I plan to put DCFix diffusion film on it as soon as I find it. Everything about it is just as I would expect, so nothing to report. Ano is nice, switch is nice, tint is nice (it's xml with whirte hot spot, yellower corona band, band seem more pronounced than some of my other lights).

I think with the diffusion film it will be great indoors and outdoors. If I were to use it just outdoors I would probably not put the film on it.


----------



## xed888 (Sep 13, 2014)

StandardBattery said:


> Got my H32w today and just used it for 5min. Threads on tailcap are really smooth and well lubed, tint is as expected, but I plan to put DCFix diffusion film on it as soon as I find it. Everything about it is just as I would expect, so nothing to report. Ano is nice, switch is nice, tint is nice (it's xml with whirte hot spot, yellower corona band, band seem more pronounced than some of my other lights).
> 
> I think with the diffusion film it will be great indoors and outdoors. If I were to use it just outdoors I would probably not put the film on it.



How does the button feel? Do you have a Tiara C1 to compare it to? Thanks


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 13, 2014)

xed888 said:


> How does the button feel? Do you have a Tiara C1 to compare it to? Thanks



I like the button, I don't have a Tiara C1 to compare to. It's not the stiffest Zebra button, but seems to be the same as their more recent lights. I would not mind it a bit stiffer on this light since the switch is at the top, but I'm fine with it so far.


----------



## xed888 (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback. If you feel up to it, it'd be great to see some pictures.


----------



## dts71 (Sep 14, 2014)

Got an update from Zebralight

Subject: H32
We'll annouce the H32F and H32Fw later this month.


----------



## kj2 (Sep 14, 2014)

dts71 said:


> Got an update from Zebralight
> 
> Subject: H32
> We'll annouce the H32F and H32Fw later this month.


:twothumbs


----------



## Beacon of Light (Sep 14, 2014)

*standardbattery*, how do you like the ribbed body? Is it pleasurable? I have a H600MKII and H602 so I'm already cool with ribbed bodies. Just never thought they'd add ribs on such a short body like the H32. Kind of wished I waited for my H52F to get the newer version with the ribs on it.


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 14, 2014)

The ribs are OK there is like 4 of them on the short body. Not sure they are required, but they may help in retention, but they may make clipping it to some materials a big harder and not as easy to remove (that could be good or bad).

What I've noticed is the switch is not very recessed, in fact the top of the rubber boot is slightly protruding (not enough that you can trigger the light by pressing it on a flat surface). I only have my H60 head lamp handy right now so I can't compare it with some of the previous lamps and my memory fails me. Might have to go find out where my other user headlamps have got to.


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 14, 2014)

Just compared the switch to an earlier H5?? light without a cree led (sorry can't remember the model number, don't breeth lights anymore). and the new switch is not as recessed and it also has a smaller diameter switch bezel. The larger head on the SC32w though is quite noticable and should be great as soon as I find the diffuser. The SC52 is 1.25mm shorter, and the dimple on the cap is smaller.


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 14, 2014)

Looking for a more recent H600 series (I have not found it yet), but when I look at the original Zebralights it's amazing the changes, I could not remember how much they had changed.


----------



## Ray-o-light (Sep 14, 2014)

In the last three weeks I received three Zebras. The first, a SC62w. A great light, absolutely love it. It has slightly yellowish tint, but nothing bad for a supposed 4400k LED. I think the tint is great. The fit and finish and everything else is flawless.
Next, I received a SC52w. Flawless like the first with a slightly less yellowish tint where you don't really notice any yellow. 
Finally, yesterday I received the H32w. Perfect like the first two lights. I'm thinking I won the tint lottery with this light though. The tint is basically white with a very slight rose in the spill somewhat like a Nichia 219. Less rose though. Love the tint, but I like the others as well. 
I too contacted Zebralight, and they replyed saying, the H32F will be released later this month, while the H302 will be released next month. I can hardly wait! Cheers


----------



## GeoBruin (Sep 19, 2014)

Received my H32w yesterday. You are dead on regarding the tint. Turned it on next to my SC62w and it was only then that I noticed the yellow /green in the 62's tint.

The switch is a little mushier than the 62 which itself has the perfect switch.

It's TINY. Ive been waiting on this one a long time.


----------



## jak (Sep 19, 2014)

Pix people! I would love to see how this thing compares to the size of an AA battery.


----------



## lockdoc (Sep 19, 2014)

Here you go. Very pleased with the tint of the H32w.


----------



## jak (Sep 19, 2014)

lockdoc said:


> Here you go. Very pleased with the tint of the H32w.


Holy smokes, that's incredible. I was set on an H52Fw, but now I just may wait for F version of that. I wonder if there's much of a sensation difference with that on your head vs. the AA version.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks for the pic. SMALL!!!! I HATE CR123 cells, but this is hard to resist!


----------



## xed888 (Sep 19, 2014)

You could always use 16340 li-ions


----------



## markr6 (Sep 19, 2014)

xed888 said:


> You could always use 16340 li-ions



Yeah, good on them for allowing multiple battery types. Runtime is a little weak for me, but I guess I'm spoiled by the H600w. Excited to see the SC32 too. Hell yes Zebralight! Keep em coming!


----------



## lockdoc (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't have a AA version to compare with but it's very comfortable to wear. Considerably much lighter weight than my surefire saint minimus. I'm definitely rocking a rechargeable 16340 with this.


----------



## xed888 (Sep 19, 2014)

markr6 said:


> Yeah, good on them for allowing multiple battery types. Runtime is a little weak for me, but I guess I'm spoiled by the H600w. Excited to see the SC32 too. Hell yes Zebralight! Keep em coming!



Any idea where I can get the h600 for cheap?


----------



## markr6 (Sep 19, 2014)

xed888 said:


> Any idea where I can get the h600 for cheap?



Illumination Supply has them at retail $89, but discount code will knock it down a bit. I believe that's the best you can do unless someone is selling a used one in the marketplace or elsewhere.


----------



## GeoBruin (Sep 19, 2014)

I have the H52w as well. Tonight I'll take some pics, beamshots, and output readings.

*EDIT: 

*Okay, as promised...

First, some shots for scale:







Left to Right: SC52, SC62w, H600w, H51, H52w, H32w






Left: H52w
Right: H32w

Now for tint...






Left to right: H52w, H32w, H51






Left to right: H52w, H32w, H51. Shots taken on M2

And a few numbers just for kicks: 

Configuration (Relative) Output Weight (g)

H52w + Eneloop 41 62.5
H52w + L91 35 47.2
H52w + LiCoO2 89 53.9

H32w + Surefire Lithium 86 48.9
H32w + LiFePo4 86 48.2
H32w + LiCoO2 85 50.7


----------



## RGB_LED (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks for posting pics lockdoc. Dang, that is tiny! Looking forward to more pics - interested in seeing beamshots as well.



jak said:


> Holy smokes, that's incredible. I was set on an H52Fw, but now I just may wait for F version of that. I wonder if there's much of a sensation difference with that on your head vs. the AA version.


I have had a few ZL headlamps in both AA and CR123 versions and I never really noticed much of a weight difference between the two. I did notice a bit of a difference in the amount of contact on my forehead since the footprint of the CR123 light always felt just a bit smaller... if that makes any sense.

But, some people may be more sensitive to weight differences especially when you have something sitting on your forehead for any length of time. The ZL 18650 headlamps on the other hand feel significantly heavier but still manageable.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Sep 20, 2014)

Can someone check if the H32 will take a protected RCR123? I remember the bear of a time I had trying to get an Ultrafire 880mAh RCR123 out of my H31 when I first bought it. I had the clever idea of glueing a pen cap to the battery and wait several days and then pull out. Would be great to be able to use my protected RCR123 cells in headlamps as that's all i use anymore.


----------



## Ray-o-light (Sep 20, 2014)

Hey GeoBruin you have a nice little herd of Zebras there!


----------



## GeoBruin (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks! That's not even all of them. I have a few older headlamps tucked away in my truck and BOB and such.


----------



## GeoBruin (Sep 21, 2014)

The AW 16340 tested above was protected. 



Beacon of Light said:


> Can someone check if the H32 will take a protected RCR123? I remember the bear of a time I had trying to get an Ultrafire 880mAh RCR123 out of my H31 when I first bought it. I had the clever idea of glueing a pen cap to the battery and wait several days and then pull out. Would be great to be able to use my protected RCR123 cells in headlamps as that's all i use anymore.


----------



## dts71 (Sep 29, 2014)

Now H32Fw and H302w are available for pre-order. I'm trying to decide on which one to go for but lack a good comparison from H52F and H502 or H600F and H602 for close up work - reading a book, looking down an engine. Most pictures show a back yard, in the forest or a white wall from a distance - I want the within arms reach perspective.


----------



## Swede74 (Sep 30, 2014)

dts71 said:


> Now H32Fw and H302w are available for pre-order. I'm trying to decide on which one to go for but lack a good comparison from H52F and H502 or H600F and H602 for close up work - reading a book, looking down an engine. Most pictures show a back yard, in the forest or a white wall from a distance - I want the within arms reach perspective.



I have the H502 (XM-L) and SC52 (XM-L). According to Zebralight's spreadsheet, the SC52 and H52(w) have similar beam profiles. I don't see much of a tint difference in real life; the spill of the SC52 beam has about the same tint as the entire H502 beam. 

When I reread your post I realized you were asking for a comparison between x02 and F models (I missed the F at first glance) so this will probably not help you decide, but since I have the pictures I may as well post them.


----------



## dts71 (Sep 30, 2014)

Swede74 said:


> When I reread your post I realized you were asking for a comparison between x02 and F models (I missed the F at first glance) so this will probably not help you decide, but since I have the pictures I may as well post them.



Thanks for the nice picture on the 502! If you have some Scotch frost tape for the 52, it would probably be pretty close to a 52F in comparison.


----------



## Swede74 (Sep 30, 2014)

dts71 said:


> Thanks for the nice picture on the 502! If you have some Scotch frost tape for the 52, it would probably be pretty close to a 52F in comparison.



I only had clear tape, but I found a plastic lens that turned milky when exposed to acetone a few years ago. If I remember correctly I also used some steel wool on it when the damage was done. I used it as a makeshift diffuser and it did a good job smoothing out the beam on the SC52.

This little experiment reminds me of how much I wish Zebralight would offer flip-down style diffusers for their lights. 












_SC62 "F" should read SC52 "F"_


----------



## dts71 (Sep 30, 2014)

Swede74 said:


> I only had clear tape, but I found a plastic lens that turned milky when exposed to acetone a few years ago. If I remember correctly I also used some steel wool on it when the damage was done. I used it as a makeshift diffuser and it did a good job smoothing out the beam on the SC52.
> 
> This little experiment reminds me of how much I wish Zebralight would offer flip-down style diffusers for their lights.



Thanks again!

I totally agree on an add on diffuser. With all their versions SC/H in cold/warm/high cri with std/frosted/wide and AA/CR123/18650 - it adds up to so many versions. I'd rather see they spent their money on new models rather than keeping a stock of all variations.

Which one would you go for given your recent test - would you stick with 502 or change to a 52F?


----------



## Swede74 (Sep 30, 2014)

dts71 said:


> Thanks again!
> 
> I totally agree on an add on diffuser. With all their versions SC/H in cold/warm/high cri with std/frosted/wide and AA/CR123/18650 - it adds up to so many versions. I'd rather see they spent their money on new models rather than keeping a stock of all variations.
> 
> Which one would you go for given your recent test - would you stick with 502 or change to a 52F?



You're welcome. I think I would stick with the 502 if I wanted a dedicated headlamp for close-up work. For an all-purpose headlamp, I would go for a H32 or H52. I suppose the "F" models are an attempt to combine the best of two worlds, but I see it more as a permanent solution to a temporary problem. 

I am planning on buying a H32w (and maybe a roll of frosted tape :laughing as soon as it becomes available in stores in Europe.


----------



## Lumilo (Sep 30, 2014)

Can someone measure the length of the H32. My H31 length is 67 mm. I hope that the new one is a little bit shorter.


----------



## dts71 (Oct 1, 2014)

Lumilo said:


> Can someone measure the length of the H32. My H31 length is 67 mm. I hope that the new one is a little bit shorter.



I'd assume that the figures from Zebralight are correct:

H32 Dimensions 

Head Diameter: *0.9 *inch (22.8 mm)
Length: *2.7 *inch (68.6 mm)

H302 Dimensions


Head Diameter: *0.9 *inch (22.8 mm)
Length: *2.7 *inch (68 mm)


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 1, 2014)

That small size is sweet. Almost makes me want to use CR123.


----------



## Ray-o-light (Oct 1, 2014)

Might have to pony up the dough for the H302w. Already have the H32w, which I love. If Zebralight comes out with a SC32, I hope it has a reverse pocket clip for mounting on a ball cap. With the small size and weight, it would be perfect for ball cap use!


----------



## xed888 (Oct 1, 2014)

Ray-o-light said:


> Might have to pony up the dough for the H302w. Already have the H32w, which I love. If Zebralight comes out with a SC32, I hope it has a reverse pocket clip for mounting on a ball cap. With the small size and weight, it would be perfect for ball cap use!



You could also use the olight s10. That's my baseball cap light


----------



## Ray-o-light (Oct 2, 2014)

Your right, the S10 does have a reverse clip. Thanks for the tip xed888!


----------



## Beacon of Light (Oct 3, 2014)

I dcould have sworn the H302 was originally spec'd as a shorter light than the H32, which would have followed the shorter H502 than the H51 or H52. I wonder why they made the change for the same size bodies?


----------



## Beacon of Light (Oct 12, 2014)

Any online retailers carrying these H32 models yet? The last few lights I have purchased direct from Zebralight, but I'd rather buy one from a retailer I can use one of the CPF promo codes to save a little cash. Has everyone here just bought direct from ZL?


----------



## Beacon of Light (Oct 15, 2014)

anyone?


----------



## Swede74 (Nov 14, 2014)

I received my eagerly awaited H32w today, and after having played around with it a bit, I'm left with a couple of questions. I did runtime tests on H1 (max output, PID regulated) and H2 (100 lumens) using a rechargeable AW ICR 123 750 mAh. I got >2 hours on H2, or about 50% of the 4.1h Zebralight claims in their official specifications (using Panasonic CR123A batteries). I believe two hours or more is perfectly acceptable considering the primary CR123A has about twice the capacity of a rechargeable one. 

On H1 I got about 25 minutes before the light stepped down to a M level. Not great, but not terrible either. I had expected that with PID regulation I would get 30-40 minutes of gradually, but barely visibly declining output before the stepdown to first medium, then low. 

Now to my questions: 

1. Is it possible that the PID regulation is not working properly? The light gets very hot after a few minutes on H1, too hot to touch for more than a few seconds. If I hold the metal probe of a kitchen thermometer (not the ideal tool for the task, but it's all I have) right in front of the lens it shows 50 C, if I touch the cooling fins on the head it slowly climbs to 43 C*. 

*I tried this a second time, wearing a glove which allowed me to press the probe against the flat surface of the head, near the switch. This time the thermometer reached 50 C. 

2. When I put in a freshly charged cell (with the light at room temperature) and turn it on in H1, the light immediately starts to step down. Not to medium or low, but output drops by a few percent, then another few percent and so on. It's hard to estimate, but I'd say output drops gradually, but visibly, 10-15 percent over the course of 10 seconds. Could it be that the PID regulator "acts up" a little at the extreme end(s) of the operating voltage range? My Ultrafire WF-139 tends to slightly overcharge cells.


----------



## MichaelW (Nov 15, 2014)

Can you try a run in H2:upper [245 [email protected]] should take less than one hour.


----------



## Swede74 (Nov 15, 2014)

MichaelW said:


> Can you try a run in H2:upper [245 [email protected]] should take less than one hour.



It took 48 min 30 s. The light didn't get very hot, nowhere near too hot to touch. Battery voltage after the test was completed and the light had stepped down to low was 3.5 V.


----------



## d13avo (Nov 15, 2014)

I have just started a thread about these lights and then saw this thread. Please could someone tell me what's the difference between the 302W and the H32FW as I want to purchase a Neutral Flood version which these two models are but other than the 302W being a little brighter I can't see any other difference.


----------



## hazza (Nov 15, 2014)

d13avo said:


> I have just started a thread about these lights and then saw this thread. Please could someone tell me what's the difference between the 302W and the H32FW as I want to purchase a Neutral Flood version which these two models are but other than the 302W being a little brighter I can't see any other difference.



The difference is the beam angle. The 32fw has a lens and frosted glass, which gives fairly wide flood and a diffuse hot spot. The 302 has no lens, so produces a very wide flood of light with pretty much no hot spot at all. There is a thread somewhere here comparing the h600f and h602 which would be worth looking at for the pictures.


----------



## hazza (Nov 15, 2014)

Swede74 said:


> It took 48 min 30 s. The light didn't get very hot, nowhere near too hot to touch. Battery voltage after the test was completed and the light had stepped down to low was 3.5 V.



That's interesting. I'm looking at getting a 52 but had noticed the higher outputs of the 32 and was getting tempted by that instead. However, from your results it seems as though the outputs are actually very similar to the 52, especially if it's run from a 14500. Looking at the zebralight website, there doesn't seem to be much of a size difference between the two either.


----------



## MichaelW (Nov 15, 2014)

Swede74 said:


> It took 48 min 30 s. The light didn't get very hot, nowhere near too hot to touch. Battery voltage after the test was completed and the light had stepped down to low was 3.5 V.


Well, maybe the PID is for primary cells only... one would have to ask Zebra
Maybe it is a nice Easter Egg for those using rcr123s. Next question-how hot is too hot for rechargeable 16340's?
There is very little perceptual difference between H1 and H2:upper, so is your bigger issue that too short runtime on H1, or possible defect in design?


----------



## Swede74 (Nov 15, 2014)

MichaelW said:


> Well, maybe the PID is for primary cells only... one would have to ask Zebra
> Maybe it is a nice Easter Egg for those using rcr123s. Next question-how hot is too hot for rechargeable 16340's?
> There is very little perceptual difference between H1 and H2:upper, so is your bigger issue that too short runtime on H1, or possible defect in design?



My issue is the possible defect in design. I have now been able to repeat the immediate, visible stepping down when I turn the light on in H1 when it's cool. It happens with a partially depleted battery as well, but oddly enough, I am unable to detect any decline in output once the light has become hot. It's not a big issue as I plan to use mostly the lower settings and the max output only for short bursts, so I might as well have got the H52w which has the advantage of accommodating almost every available AA-size cell chemistry, at the expense of only slightly larger size. I wanted to be able to leave the light tail standing on max without having to worry about it getting too hot though, plus I wanted to add a PID regulated light to my collection. I'm hoping that other owners will chime in with their experience; if it appears as though there's something wrong with my unit, I will contact Zebralight and consider sending it in for repair or a replacement.


----------



## hazza (Nov 16, 2014)

Reading your posts again, this doesn't quite match the behaviour of the PID controlled levels on my H600. It can maintain h1 for probably a minute or two before you see the first little flicker of the PID. The case heats up quickly and remains at about 50C at the head. There is definitely no sudden step down that you're seeing, that only happens when the battery runs low.


----------



## Swede74 (Nov 16, 2014)

hazza said:


> Reading your posts again, this doesn't quite match the behaviour of the PID controlled levels on my H600. It can maintain h1 for probably a minute or two before you see the first little flicker of the PID.



That's what I would have liked to see, but unfortunately not what I'm seeing. I have summarized my findings and plan to contact Zebralight to see if they have any suggestions. 

Summary:

When I turn on the light in H1 (at room temperature, 20 C, powered by an AW ICR123 750 mAh cell) output immediately starts to decline over the course of about 10 seconds. It stabilizes at an output level roughly equal to H2 (245 lm). After another 1-2.5 minutes (closer to 2.5 minutes if the light is cool, and closer to 1 minute if the light is warm) the light suddenly jumps back to an output which is significantly brighter than H2 (245 lm). If I then leave the light on, it runs for 20-25 minutes without any detectable change in output, then abruptly steps down to the medium setting. At this point the light is very hot to the touch, ~50 C according to a cooking thermometer. 

Unfortunately the immediate drop in output when the light is turned on – H1 is essentially H2 for the first 1-2.5 minutes – and the subsequent, somewhat haphazard increase in output combined with what appears to be a lack of response to high temperature makes the H1 level practically useless


----------



## Swede74 (Nov 16, 2014)

I received a very prompt response from Zebralight

My email:


> H32W PID REGULATION
> 
> I recently purchased a Zebralight H32W, and have a question about the PID regulation of the output on H1 (446 lm). When I turn on the light (at room temperature, 20 C, powered by an AW ICR 123 750 mAh cell) output immediately starts to decline over the course of about 10 seconds. It stabilizes at an output level roughly equal to H2 (245 lm). After another 1-2.5 minutes (closer to 2.5 minutes if the light is cool, and closer to 1 minute if the light is warm) the light suddenly jumps back to an output which is significantly brighter than H2 (245 lm). If I then leave the light on, it runs for 20-25 minutes without any detectable change in output, then abruptly steps down to the medium setting. At this point the light is very hot to the touch, ~50 C according to a cooking thermometer.
> 
> ...



I was given permission to post their response, but since they have agreed to waive claims to privacy in their email to me rather than in the open forum, I think I would be technically violating rule #12 by posting it in full or a directly quoting it, so I will try to paraphrase:

They told me that flashlights and headlamps with the PID feature have to go through a long 'parameter' calibration process before leaving the factory, and that what I described looks like an uncalibrated light. I was also informed that calibration is done through a serial communication port in the H32w so there is no need to take the headlamp apart. I will still have to send the headlamp back to Zebralight for calibration. 

They will get me a RMA tomorrow.


----------



## hazza (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks for reporting back. It's good to know that they acknowledge a fault with the behaviour you're seeing! When you get hold of the replacement, please can you let us know how that behaves in comparison?


----------



## Swede74 (Nov 27, 2014)

Six to eight weeks turnaround time sounded like something I should try to avoid if possible, so I contacted my dealer who agreed to replace the H32w for me. I sent the defective unit back Tuesday last week, and received my replacement today. Before I sent it back, I tested the light with a brand new Nitecore CR123A, and discovered another problem: it would only stay in high for a couple of seconds, then step down to medium after another few seconds, then to low. 

The replacement light is flawless as far as I can tell - good anodizing, it has the same relatively hard/stiff switch as the one I returned (the kind I prefer - personal preference), and a well centered LED. 

Most importantly, the light behaves normally when powered by rechargeable as well as primary cells. It doesn't become quite as hot as the defective one, and if left tailstanding long enough for a drop in output to occur, it responds very quickly with a slight increase in output if I wrap my hand around it. 

Below is an attempt to illustrate tint difference between the H32w (Cree XM-L2 Neutral White), SC62d (Philips LUXEON T) and SC52 (Cree XM-L).

The camera white balance was set to "Daylight" in the first series and "Incandescent" in the second series.


----------



## davidt1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks for posting the pictures. Why does the color of the chair cover in the middle picture look so different from the other two? Is that color original or does look like that because of the cooler tint?


----------



## Swede74 (Nov 27, 2014)

davidt1 said:


> Thanks for posting the pictures. Why does the color of the chair cover in the middle picture look so different from the other two? Is that color original or does look like that because of the cooler tint?



I think I have to apologize for those pictures. The difference is so much exaggerated in the pictures that they are pretty much useless for anyone who would like an idea of what you see in real life. I made another attempt with a different camera, this time I shot a video and took three stills out of it, and compiled them in the picture below. This camera too has a problem with the white chair cover (a towel) but maybe it's a little less pronounced. If you only look at the contents of the bowl, the colours come reasonably close to what I'm seeing in real life.


----------



## hazza (Nov 27, 2014)

That's great, thanks for the update and pictures! Glad to hear the problems are fixed in the replacement.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Nov 27, 2014)

I know I asked in one of the zebralight threads, but where else can one buy a H32 online besides Zebralight.com? I want to take advantage of any CPF discount codes and perhaps any black friday deals.


----------



## hazza (Dec 15, 2014)

Got my H32Fw a few days ago and I'm very pleased. It's a convenient size and I like the mode spacing. It was helpful to see the tint in the photos here before ordering, thanks Swede. I'm planning to use it mostly with 16340s, and so far the endurance seems to be ok for my needs. It can maintain h1 for a useful amount of time, although it makes me realise how much I appreciate the extra power of the H600 sometimes!


----------



## MatNeh (Jan 28, 2015)

Holy moly! Can't believe I missed this release!

I've had an H31w since 2011. I change out my electronics about once a year, and here is a piece of equipment that I've held on to for 4 years, which is totally unheard of for me.

I actually considered buying a backup of the H31w just in case Zebralight didn't come back and update their CR123 headlamp line, and now they go ahead and do this!

Similar to Beacon of Light, I looked for someone else carrying this, so I can use discount codes but doesn't look like the usual suspects do (Going Gear - no, Illumination Supply - no). Nothing being sold in the exchange or eBay, so I guess I'll just have to go direct with Zebra, or maybe Amazon.


----------



## phburns (Feb 5, 2015)

.01 lumens for 3 months!

How much light is that, what could you use it for?


----------



## Thacker (Feb 12, 2015)

MatNeh said:


> Similar to Beacon of Light, I looked for someone else carrying this, so I can use discount codes but doesn't look like the usual suspects do (Going Gear - no, Illumination Supply - no). Nothing being sold in the exchange or eBay, so I guess I'll just have to go direct with Zebra, or maybe Amazon.



They're being sold at BrightGuy and E2 Field Gear. I'm sure there are others, but that's the only two places I've seen them...


----------



## Paully_B (Feb 14, 2015)

hazza said:


> Got my H32Fw a few days ago and I'm very pleased. It's a convenient size and I like the mode spacing. It was helpful to see the tint in the photos here before ordering, thanks Swede. I'm planning to use it mostly with 16340s, and so far the endurance seems to be ok for my needs. It can maintain h1 for a useful amount of time, although it makes me realise how much I appreciate the extra power of the H600 sometimes!



This is was my first ZL. I have been so hyped on it that I've turned at least five people onto them. I've even went out and bought other zebras and just put in for the essentially the same light. Sc32. 

I take ake it everywhere with me and use it so much. I had no idea how much I'd use it. It's small, powerful and can be used in so many different ways. I have only used surefire primaries but since I purchased an 18650 torch, I've been getting into rechargeables. You say you have been having good experiences with using 16340s in it?

i purchased the neutral white and it's just been incredible.


----------



## hazza (Feb 15, 2015)

Hehe it was a great moment first discovering zebralight. I was looking at the SC32 the other day too, very tempted by one of their flashlights! 

I'm using Efest 700mAh IMR 16340s and I've been very pleased. You get about half of the quoted battery life for CR123, which I don't find a problem, even using it in higher modes. I have a couple of cells that I rotate round. It's a nice money saver, and I like being able to ensure I have a topped up cell before heading out. I have an Xtar MC0 for charging, which is small enough to be carried anywhere. I often keep a single CR123 kicking around though, just to have a backup.


----------



## Genzod (May 10, 2017)

H32w was placed in the ZL discontinued products category a number of days ago. Maybe it's a sign the H33 is in our near future?


----------



## GarageBoy (May 15, 2017)

Hmm, to buy an Olight H1 or to wait...


----------



## Genzod (May 16, 2017)

GarageBoy said:


> Hmm, to buy an Olight H1 or to wait...



*WAIT FOR IT*.......OH, SNAP! ZEBRALIGHT! 

Flashaholics _love_ ZEBRALIGHT!


----------

